# Clarisonic and Acne



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, so I bought a clarisonic about a month ago and started using it right away. At first, I loved it! The way my skin felt after using it was incredible. It was super soft and felt so clean...but then my chin broke out in REALLY bad cystic acne. I thought it was hormonal, so I stopped using the clarisonic while I waited for it to clear up, so I wouldn't spread it around. It cleared up and I thought I was safe to start using the clarisonic again and all of a sudden...more cystic acne! Same spot. I talked to the skincare expert at nordstrom where I purchased it and he said to keep using it and it will stop eventually...but I NEVER have this kind of painful acne. 

What are your experiences with the clarisonic and acne? Help or hurt?


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2012)

I was using it every other day, so I don't think it was that. I just think it reacts poorly with my skin. I might just take it back, as dermalogica's microfoliant is a great exfoliant and doesn't give me acne. I feel like someone else said they had the same problem, but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 14, 2012)

I know that a lot of people have to go through a purge phase with the clarisonic.  It's bringing all the crap to the surface so your skin gets worse before it gets better.  I didn't have that problem, but my sister in law did.  Are you using the sensitive brush head?  I think that's what mine came with, and I just switched to the deep pore cleansing which is way softer.  Maybe try a different brush?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

Me! I have never had cystic acne and I'm having the same problem as Jenna. I use the sensite brush head and have had my Clarisonic since May. I used it every day and now every other day. Still experiencing crazy acne and never had more than a pimple or two before!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

Everyone I talked to said the purge stage wouldn't last more than a month, but my acne has gotten worse with my Clarisonic usage. I'm sad, because this was an investment towards better skin. Very disheartening. I'm going to stop using it for the rest of the month and see what happens. This isn't normal for my skin and don't think it's due to stress or just hormones. I've used all kinds of cleansers and different skin products, without having such horrible results!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, its never happened to me either. I think it just works for some people and not for others. These aren't pimples from having dirty skin (they aren't that kind for one, and I've regularly exfoliated for years) or from a purge. These are like the one single pimple I get every month, except in bunches. I'm still within my return window, so I think I'll just take it back and be sad that it doesn't work for me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll have to put mine on EBay... I'm waaay past my return. I'm super disappointed that it turned out so bad, I was so excited to get one and it came in turquoise! Lol.. I used to use a little pink face scrub sponge and that never broke me out like this. I don't think my skin is so horrible and that I'd have so much..crap or dirt or whatever and be purging this far into use.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2012)

The thing is, I used the olay one and had NO issues! I know its completely different but I guess its just not for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And mine is pink! So cute! I'm definitely sad.


----------



## mackattack (Sep 14, 2012)

I had the exact same issue with my clarisonic. My chin also got terrible cystic acne, and it was sure painful. I tried to get through the "purge" state, but my skin just got worse in the chin area. I even bought a new brush head (deep pore cleansing) which did feel more gentler, but did nothing to help.

I still use my clarisonic, but only on areas of my face except the chin and so far I am having success.


----------



## Ashley Teague (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder if people have problems with it because they don't clean out the brush head before using it again? I'm questioning this product as well. I feel like maybe it's too harshh for my super sensitive skin! I use the brushh head for delicate skin but i'm still not sure if i'm completely happy with it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the exact same issue with my clarisonic. My chin also got terrible cystic acne, and it was sure painful. I tried to get through the "purge" state, but my skin just got worse in the chin area. I even bought a new brush head (deep pore cleansing) which did feel more gentler, but did nothing to help.
> 
> I still use my clarisonic, but only on areas of my face except the chin and so far I am having success.


 I may try doing that, because the breakouts on my chin are ridiculous and driving me nuts. My skin was never bad, not even as a teenager! Maybe a little dry at times, but a pimple or two to majorly painful cystic acne? Crazy



> Originally Posted by *Ashley Teague* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if people have problems with it because they don't clean out the brush head before using it again? I'm questioning this product as well. I feel like maybe it's too harshh for my super sensitive skin! I use the brushh head for delicate skin but i'm still not sure if i'm completely happy with it.


 I wash and sanitize my brush head; I know that much. I think that it's just too harsh and messing with my skin in some areas.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 14, 2012)

What type of brush head are you using?  Maybe it is too harsh for you and it is causing damage to your skin.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone, so I bought a clarisonic about a month ago and started using it right away. At first, I loved it! The way my skin felt after using it was incredible. It was super soft and felt so clean...but then my chin broke out in REALLY bad cystic acne. I thought it was hormonal, so I stopped using the clarisonic while I waited for it to clear up, so I wouldn't spread it around. It cleared up and I thought I was safe to start using the clarisonic again and all of a sudden...more cystic acne! Same spot. I talked to the skincare expert at nordstrom where I purchased it and he said to keep using it and it will stop eventually...but I NEVER have this kind of painful acne.
> 
> What are your experiences with the clarisonic and acne? Help or hurt?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the exact same issue with my clarisonic. My chin also got terrible cystic acne, and it was sure painful. I tried to get through the "purge" state, but my skin just got worse in the chin area. I even bought a new brush head (deep pore cleansing) which did feel more gentler, but did nothing to help.
> 
> I still use my clarisonic, but only on areas of my face except the chin and so far I am having success.


 You use it everywhere else but your chin? I really loved the way my skin felt upon initial use and do feel that products absorb better..Yet if I can just exfoliate and go back to my super duper cheap face sponge..I think I will, which totally sucks.


----------



## mackattack (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You use it everywhere else but your chin? I really loved the way my skin felt upon initial use and do feel that products absorb better..Yet if I can just exfoliate and go back to my super duper cheap face sponge..I think I will, which totally sucks.


 Yes. I use it everywhere but my chin. I know it sounds weird, but I have had my clarisonic mia for a while and have been trying everything under the sun to stop the cystic acne I was getting. My chin area is just down right sensitive it seems. My face is currently looking great, and no break outs on my chin since I have stopped using the mia in that area.



> Originally Posted by *Ashley Teague* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if people have problems with it because they don't clean out the brush head before using it again? I'm questioning this product as well. I feel like maybe it's too harshh for my super sensitive skin! I use the brushh head for delicate skin but i'm still not sure if i'm completely happy with it.


 I'm very picky with keeping all my brushes clean and sanitary. But I am sure some don't consider washing their clarisonic brush heads weekly like they should.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

Well that gives me hope! I'll try to not use it on my chin and see what happens. Hopefully, this'll clear up soon and my chin will be back to normal!


----------

